# Videos from 1/12/11



## dieselguy5245 (Aug 14, 2009)

Just different videos from the storm


----------



## clp94 (Dec 18, 2010)

hey nice videos, where abouts in mass are you?


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Nice videos.


----------



## dieselguy5245 (Aug 14, 2009)

clp94;1197226 said:


> hey nice videos, where abouts in mass are you?


We are located out of Bridgewater


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice older Dually. Sounds good too. You sub for them or no?


----------



## dieselguy5245 (Aug 14, 2009)

496 BB;1198287 said:


> Nice older Dually. Sounds good too. You sub for them or no?


Thanks its a 95 f350 with a straight pipe  yepp were a sub for them we have two trucks on with them.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

You guys are too nice: "Sorry" HaHa


----------



## dieselguy5245 (Aug 14, 2009)

Advantage;1199442 said:


> You guys are too nice: "Sorry" HaHa


Haha what i was supposed to say. if the window wasnt down i wouldnt have said anything


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice videos!


----------



## dieselguy5245 (Aug 14, 2009)

J&R Landscaping;1201600 said:


> Nice videos!


Thanks!i just take them as we go


----------

